

Ask HN: What does it mean to “leverage the envelope”? - Flopsy


======
gvb
It is a method to promote the multitasking ecosystem by leveraging convergent
expectations in order to ramp up the bandwidth of the target audience by viral
conversion of their objectives.

The call to action uses A-B testing for targeted strategic on boarding and
doubles down on the bottom up guidance for laser-focused personalization of
integrated scenarios.

Answer generated by using the words found in
[http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/bullshit/](http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/bullshit/)

